# How Do I Do This On StaffPad?



## Leigh (Oct 29, 2020)

In a piano sketch staff if I switch to, say, voice 2 (of 3) and pinch-copy/paste a region, all the voices of the selection are copied and pasted.

How can I copy a single voice from a multi-voice staff and paste it into another staff?

**Leigh


----------



## stevebarden (Oct 30, 2020)

Using the lasso tool, any notes you select are copied to the clipboard. Tapping anywhere will paste those notes in whatever voice layer is active.


----------



## Leigh (Oct 30, 2020)

Thank you. I've been using the lasso tool for short range selections but I hadn't thought about using the lasso tool for a long run of bars. 

**Leigh


----------

